# 1st Annual Perch Palooza LSC / 10 mile area



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

not mine, but at my dock .Sound fun. I'll post the flyer.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Ok I'll have to work on posting the flyer at a later date. 

Its Sat. Sept 13 th. 
$25.00 per boat up to 4 per boat

Winner takes all
for teh boat with the heaviest 50 perch
all fish to be donated to fish fry to follow weigh-in
prize for largest perch


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

weigh station and fish cleaning station will be set up ctr. parking lot of michigan harbor. Derby time 6:30 to 1:30 Registration 4:30 to 9:00 on friday sept. 12 

I'll see if I can work out the post or I'll get some one to assist me with posting it. Sry about the choppy opst.


----------

